# East Canyon Anchor Worms...Safe to eat infected fish?



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Went up to East canyon and fished it for a few hours. Over the years I have seen ancor worms on the fish, but this year has been the worst. The wife and I caught quite a few that were infected and threw them back. She calls it fish herpes. We limited out and kept a few that had one or two "scabs" on them. My question is "Are they safe to eat? Years ago I talked with the DWR ranger and he said yes, but the wife would like to see it in some form of legitimate writing.


BTW....they were biting like crazy up there just before sunset. We caught fish all over the lake, but it really picked up as the sun started to set. :mrgreen:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

They're safe to eat when cooked. The problem is, I don't know if the facts will give your wife a lot of comfort. Sort of disgusting, if you think about it. All sorts of parasites are common in fish, fowl and red meat, too. For what it's worth, here's some documentation.

http://mdc.mo.gov/conmag/2002/06/30.htm

Then again, tell her that these parasites, when eaten by humans, slowly work their way up the central nervous system and eat your brain, thereby explaining where Republicans came from.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Pretty much the same info that I found doing a google search. Nothing definitve about safe eating of fish that are infected, cooked or not. Back home we go out and catch salmon in Puget Sound and the Pacific that have sea lice and they taste just fine. We knock off the scales which inturn knocks off the sea lice. After we knock off the sea lice there is little scab/sore. One or two spots at the most. The trout at East Canyon look like they have "the plauge"! :shock: 

I'll just keep throwing them back


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Fish Herpes! That's what I've always called them too!  

Just don't get intimate with them and you'll be fine. :mrgreen: 

Just kidding. I'd throw them back too. Just because it's fugly.


----------

